# Tons Of Exercises With Animations



## AnaSCI (Sep 30, 2003)

Tons of WorkOuts with pictures   enjoy.


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

that is a cool ass site! some of the workouts even have slide shows!. great post anasci


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

Nice site.


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

cool site, it will help me out immensly


----------



## Nate (Jan 3, 2004)

i just tried that hack squat calf raise, it just about destroyed my lower back! I have that exact leg press in the picture, i don't know wtf happened but the sheer compresion on the back makes that movement not worth it. I did get a great concentration in the muscle, just could'nt deal with all the stress on the back :angry: 

what about you guys?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

damn bro becareful there.


----------



## Nate (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm not hurt, but someone who has weight issues and piles it on  could really fuck themselves up, quickstyle!


----------



## tee (Apr 3, 2004)

Geez, I just found this site and was going to post it here. Guess its old news! lol


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 10, 2004)

*down*

I've been down for 2 days now with pulled muscle in my lower back.  I HATE missing my f'n training but I refuse to do ANYTHING in this condition.  It's getting better, though - may be back up by tomorrow I hope!  This sucks ass. :wallbash:


----------

